

Show HN: iOS 5 Global UUID Replacement - sstewart
http://www.binpress.com/app/myid/591
Thoughts? Comments/Criticism?
======
kolger
As they said, there is no completely secure way of providing device ID. I
think people need to get over device ID though. Often what is important it
really the user identity. There is no completely secure way of providing user
identity either. Something close would be combination of DNA + Mitochondrial
RNA + facial + retinal scan + at least one code known only to the user. But
you could have multiple users playing an iPad game at the same time, etc., and
how do you handle that? This is the wrong road to go down.

~~~
sstewart
You definitely have a point though in many cases we aren't interested in the
user's actual identify. MyID is mostly aimed at developers who have multiple
applications but need to know the actual _unique_ number of devices they're
installed on. This is particularly important to advertisers who may have many
different applications.

